

Study says BICEP Cosmic inflation detection was wrong - frankydp
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-31058529

======
jibalt
Misleading headline. They said there's a 50% chance that they detected dust
rather than inflation so inflation isn't confirmed after all.

